

Show HN: Teaching kids to code using the Raspberry Pi and JavaScript - joachimhs

Hello,<p>I am teaching a free course to 16 kids, ages 12 to 15 at my local library to program, using the Raspberry Pi and JavaScript.<p>So far, I&#x27;ve held 2 out of 7 days, with a new course taking place every 3 weeks. I am writing all of the materials before each course, aiming to have the material ready about a week before we meet. The content is released under a CC license, and publised at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kodegenet.no&#x2F;#&#x2F;courses&#x2F;courses_raspi (Norwegian), including text, figures and screencasts.<p>The general idea is that each group of 4 kids will build a remote controlled car (with on-board Raspbery Pi computer, and hosting a Wifi HotSpot). The Pi will control the motors, and expose a webapp that can be accessed via a computer, or a smartphone. THe intent, being that its a fun project that can serve as the basis of getting the kids to grasp what technologies that are powering our IT world, while not getting bogged down with too much boring details.<p>It&#x27;s a bit of an ambitious project and I have no idea if we will be able to meet the deadline in 7 x 2 hours, but I think it will be great fun for the kids regardless :)<p>What do you, the HN crowd, think? I would love to hear your feedback and thoughts!
======
tagabek
This is really cool. It's great to see more programs for kids to learn to code
and/or create interesting things.

Filming and asking the students what they think before and after the program
might be a good way to get some great feedback and be useful for future
promotion.

------
j7512
That is the kind of stuff that should be in the school curriculum! Good on you
for doing something cool and useful for the kids.

